# Reformed Churches in Kansas City



## Phil D. (Apr 12, 2012)

My wife and I will be moving to the Kansas City area soon and will need to find a new church home. Any recommendations of good reformed churches in that area - especially the western (Kansas) side - would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 12, 2012)

There is a plethora of good churches of several denominational stripes in KC. Romans922 here on the PB pastors a church there.


----------



## JML (Apr 12, 2012)

PCA - Christ Presbyterian Church, Kansas City, MO (Romans922)
RPCNA - Reformed Presbyterian Church of Shawnee, KS
Reformed Baptist - Reformed Baptist Church of Kansas City - Lenexa, KS

---------- Post added at 08:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 PM ----------

Welcome to Kansas by the way.


----------



## mvdm (Apr 12, 2012)

There is a United Reformed Church in Kansas City:

Home

The pastor Harold Miller is a wonderful man and faithful preacher.


----------



## Reepicheep (Apr 13, 2012)

Redeemer in Overland Park is decent...the pastor is long-winded though.

www.redeemer-pca.org

Here are a bunch of solid Reformed Churches in the KC area-

KCARC: Homepage


----------



## nwink (Apr 13, 2012)

My wife and I are members of the RPCNA church in Shawnee, KS. I'd love to meet you if you visit!

Shawnee Reformed Presbyterian Church | A Member of the RPCNA


----------



## Phil D. (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you to everyone that has replied. It looks like we will have more choices to consider than I initially thought (a good thing, no?)


----------

